# sour cherry recipe needed



## zibby (Aug 26, 2008)

I have whole case of sour cherry compote 
</span>http://www.bende.com/ecommerce/shopdetails.cfm?p=88&amp;cat=27
It has no preservatives in it, just cherries and water.

does anyone have a good recipe for it?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 26, 2008)

I would follow one of Northern Wino's recipes for Chokecherry wine. That should work well with the sour cherries also.
From Northern Winos Post
This is a pretty standard recipe that I use.....
I steam extract the juice, but you could use any method of getting out the juice...or use a straining bag.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~CHOKECHERRY WINE~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 


8-10 QUARTS JUICE = 22# STEAMED EXTRACTED CHOKECHERRIES
2 BOTTLES WINEXPERT RED GRAPE CONCENTRATE
7 1/2# to 9# SUGAR [S.G. 1.085]

6 1/2 CAMPDEN TABLETS
3 tsp LIQUID TANNIN
4 tsp ACID BLEND
2 oz AMERICAN OAK CHIPS [TOASTED]
2 VANILLA BEANS


S.G. 1.085 water to 6 1/2 gallons


Next day:
3 tsp PECTIC ENZYME 

3 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
6 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT
LALVIN RC-212 YEAST
*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## zibby (Aug 26, 2008)

how about keeping cherries in straining bag durring primary fermentation?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 26, 2008)

That is the way I would do it zibby. I take a stirring spoon and stir the bag around in the juice a couple times a day. Unless the compote is really broken down, I would also add some pectic enzyme to help break the skins and pulp down. When you are ready to transfer, just squeeze the bag by hand and let it drain for a few minutes.


----------



## zibby (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll start that batch this weekend. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
I'll let you know how it tastes.<?amespace prefix = v ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-com:vml" /> </vtroke></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></vlas></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" vxt="edit"></o:lock></vape><a href="http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/smileys/smiley1.gif" target="_blank"></v:></vape>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 26, 2008)

You can add raisins instead of the WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate....Many people add ground up raisins for body and viscosity.

Post your recipe and results...we love to learn from each other.


----------

